# Xorg Doesn't Work After Updating Ports



## tzoi516 (Apr 23, 2014)

I have read through the other posts, and even worked through the Wikis (Graphics/Newcons), but after reading the /usr/ports/UPDATING blurb about STABLE releases I didn't think it would affect my system. I'm currently running an Intel HD 3000 system (no optimus), FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE-p1, and /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows different errors depending on if I use a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file, or not. Without /etc/X11/xorg.conf I get "Failed to load module 'fbdev'", with I get "failed to open /sys/class/backlight/True/max_brightness for backlight control: No such file or directory.'"


----------



## tzoi516 (Apr 25, 2014)

Because of the errors changing, and after a couple days of gleaming logs and reinstalls to no avail, I gave up in frustration. To get a X11 desktop back I `pkg delete -f` everything until all I had was pkg(8) and ports-mgmt/portmaster left. Then I reinstalled every required X11 and OpenBox port I needed and now I have a desktop. Even my /etc/make.conf hasn't changed - although I did try the `WITHOUT_NEW_XORG=yes` briefly.


----------

